# اكواب كانون اكواب الماركات الاكواب الحرارية اكواب همتارو



## جورى2010 (7 فبراير 2012)

للطلب 0591871794
=======

متجر جورى 2010

http://mtgry.com/gnah12

متوفر تسليم يد بيد عن طريق مندوب يوصل الطلب لحد البيت ويستلم قيمة توصيله وقيمة الطلبيه في المناطق التاليه / مكه - جده - الطائف - المدينه - ينبع - الوجه - تبوك - الرياض - الاحساء - الدمام والخبر 

==================



اكواب كانون 

سعرها 50 








اكواب همتاروا 

سعرها 20 ريال 








اكواب باشكال الماركات قمة في الفخامة والتمييز
ترضي الاذواق المميزةفقط

السعر 20ريال








الاكواب الحرارية
سعرها 20 ريال
للجملة اسعار خاصة


----------



## جورى2010 (7 فبراير 2012)

*رد: اكواب كانون اكواب الماركات الاكواب الحرارية اكواب همتارو*

حيااااااااااااااااااكم الله


----------



## جورى2010 (13 فبراير 2012)

*رد: اكواب كانون اكواب الماركات الاكواب الحرارية اكواب همتارو*

vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## جورى2010 (20 أبريل 2012)

*رد: اكواب كانون اكواب الماركات الاكواب الحرارية اكواب همتارو*

ررررررررفع


----------



## جورى2010 (20 أبريل 2012)

*رد: اكواب كانون اكواب الماركات الاكواب الحرارية اكواب همتارو*

ررررررررررررفع


----------

